# Warhammer Meets Fallout 3



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey all

My friend told me about this and I thought I would show everyone here, since I have not seen it posted yet

Its a Add on for Fallout 3 for the PC, it turns your guy into a Space Marine, and your 10mm Sub Machine gun into a Bolter!!!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Why didn't he film it running?

Probably because it looks like a chicken with a sparkler up its arse...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That wasn't the best video to show off the mod - wait for it to finish and watch some of the other ones. They're awesome! Mmm... _Legion of the Damned..._


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I am not sure, that was the first vid I could grab, well I am at work anyway. 
Stupid online blocking  I cant see any of the good stuffs myself yet, I have to go home first ...


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you so much! I will sleep better tonight. Thank you


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Fallout 3 Power armour... Meet Space Marine power armour lol


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Hmm, very cool. Now all we need is a mod that turns the environment into a sci-fi wasteland and the enemies into orks/chaos/tyranids and we could have a good game on our hands...


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

Fallout3 + 40K = Necramunda? maybe thats the mmo weve bean hearing about, like Xbox live?


----------



## Tricksy-Hobbit (May 16, 2009)

*i concur*



Usaal said:


> Hey all
> 
> My friend told me about this and I thought I would show everyone here, since I have not seen it posted yet
> 
> ...


ihave the armour mod there is only one problem it says it contains terminator armour yet there is no code in the readme for it1 otherr than this i recommend it for 40k fans who play fallout


----------



## Legolastom (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't forget this epic terminator armour video:


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

ohh, first person space crusade on the unreal engine anyone?


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

where can you get these mods from, and how do you set them up?


----------



## Legolastom (Aug 6, 2008)

You can usually find them at http://www.fallout3nexus.com/ but the videos should link them to you anyway.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

wow. . . awesome


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

one great leap for us.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

wow! why could they not just make that a game in itself, like the one "supposedly" to come out called space marine


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

That would be so cool to have a game where your a scout or somthing cut off behind enemey lines and you have to fight your way back, using the inviroment and scavanged weapons and what not.


----------

